# info on buying a business



## G mann (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi im looking into buying a small business that has been already set up like may,b a shop small supermarket or something along those lines as we are not planning on moving out till next year or the following year have plenty of time to research, my father will be with me to help look as he had shops most of his life but has now retired so has a good idea what to look for we will be looking around the benidorm area, would just like peoples opinons or advice from any,1 who has bought a business or may,b you know some,1 who has done this thanx g mann.


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Hi G mann you would do well do speak to commercial brokers that deal with commercial real estate.

General real estate companies tend to deal residential stock.

There are different licence requirements to run and own businesses. And if you do it from scratch it can take along time to set up the business and get the opening licences.

So it may pay to buy a going concern.

So steps, and you have luck Benidorm has commercial agents. I know from my business experiences.

So steps.
1. Decide on what exactly you want.
2. Find a commercial real estate agent
3. Find a good lawyer to check things over.

Please be in touch if we can be of service, i am approx 40 minutes from benidorm.


----------



## G mann (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, have seen a few little businesses in and around Benidorm just thought it would be easier to buy a business arleady set up less hassle as you have said, and thats why we thought of a shop or little supermarket less hours than a bar, we thought about trying to get jobs but then they would have to be bar work or cleaning or something and we could afford a business, we know it will be hard work but we are willing to give it a go you only live once, we know we are not going to make a fortune but as long as we make enough to get by the lifestyles the fortune to us and our wee boy thanks again Gmann


----------

